
$1.2T Isn't Enough to Fix Coronavirus Economic Damage - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-03-17/-1-2-trillion-stimulus-alone-won-t-fix-coronavirus-recession
======
zw123456
Are we sure that the economic damage of the shutdown of the world economy out
weighs the heath risks of the virus. Are we in group think here? A major
recession/depression means a lot of people go hungry, lose access to medical
care etc. Does anyone know of studies or research that looks at the health
impacts of a shutdown vs. the health risk of the virus ? Just asking
questions.

